# My 10yr old son's Robinhood



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

We were warming up last night for a 3D shoot this coming Saturday, and my 10yr old ruined a couple of arrows! 

Distance was 17 yards. 
Not only a Robinhood, but about as middle of the middle target you can get!! 

He was excited to say the least!!

But as Palerider has said a few times. Now I get to buy more arrows.hwell:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SWEET!! Congrats to the boy on some fine shooting!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great shooting...congrats on that.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*dont get no better*

Thats Great shootin there young man. The only way he'll get any better is to trade in that Oklahoma shirt in for a TEXAS shirt. jus kiddin.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

BIG PAPPA said:


> The only way he'll get any better is to trade in that Oklahoma shirt in for a TEXAS shirt.


i saw you made a mistake so ill go ahead and fix it for you 
it should read "The only way he'll get any better is to trade in that Oklahoma shirt in for a A&M shirt."


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats and Boomer Sooner!!!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Pretty slick!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Awesome! Young man geserves a HUGE pat on the back! H/U


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Most Excellent...now tell him to shoot one arrow at each square 

TH


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

the smile on his face says it all - awesome


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

That right there is well worth picking up a few more arrows for.

Congrats,


----------

